
This Is How One Woman’s Rebellion Abolished Kerala’s Oppressive Breast Tax - vishnuks
http://www.vagabomb.com/How-One-Womans-Rebellion-Abolished-Keralas-Breast-Tax/
======
sparky_
NSFW tag would have been nice.

